

What's Really Under Your Control In Offering a Minimum Viable Product - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2013/09/24/mvp-are-you-building-a-death-star/

======
skmurphy
What's under your control:

1\. The particular type of customer: you can select who are you targeting and
messaging.

2\. The specific problem or need your focus on.

3\. What you provide: the feature set and packaging of your offering.

What's under the customer's control:

1\. The customer decides if the need is important enough, or the problem
severe enough, to devote any time to conversation or learning more about your
offering.

2\. The customer decides if your solution offers enough of a difference over
the status quo and other alternatives available to them to actively consider.
Value is in the customer's mind and it's created in the customer's business
when they successfully deploy your offering.

3\. The customer decides the nature and size of the initial purchase.

